
Japan Shows Why – And How – All Fiat Currencies Are Doomed - raleighm
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4179058-japan-shows-fiat-currencies-doomed
======
babaganoosh89
This article is more about Japan's large debt crisis than anything else. Japan
is at 253% Debt/GDP, while USA is at 105%. Even Greece is at 180% which is
already considered very bad. For other economies there's time to balance the
budgets, for Japan not so much.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Japan does owe most of its debt to itself in its own currency. Greece had a
bunch of German creditors breathing down its back and no control over the
euro.

Japan’s huge debt has as much to do with the saving habits of its people as it
does with too much debt-based spending.

------
chrispeel
Even if Japan has done stupid things w the yen, I don't think all fiat
currencies are doomed :-)

For context, I'm a proponent of cryptocurrencies, yet I do not think they can
take over for fiat anytime soon.

------
eurticket
So what can any of us do?

